# Cleveland blobs..a few unlisted



## Ohio Rob (Dec 28, 2017)

I haven't posted in a while so I thought I would share some decent Cleveland blobs we've (my son lives in the Cleveland area and has started collecting) picked up over the past year.  The Guenther is my favorite but the Schlitz is probably the coolest.  I cannot find another Beltz in this style?  I am still always looking for Massillon, Ohio and surrounding area bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree the SCHLITZ is the coolest.


----------



## carling (Jan 5, 2018)

Ohio Rob said:


> I haven't posted in a while so I thought I would share some decent Cleveland blobs we've (my son lives in the Cleveland area and has started collecting) picked up over the past year.  The Guenther is my favorite but the Schlitz is probably the coolest.  I cannot find another Beltz in this style?  I am still always looking for Massillon, Ohio and surrounding area bottles.




Nice pick ups.  The Schlitz is the valuable one, that version does pretty well on ebay if in nice condition.

I collect Cleveland bottles and it's funny you posted the R.M. & H. bottle, my friend just picked up one of those 11 days before you posted yours.  I'm still looking for one, along with the Guenther.

The Beltz I have (but with an ugly burst bubble that obliterated the B in Beltz).  That bottle style is the only kind I've seen from the Beltz Brewing Company.  You've probably seen the earlier related Carl Beltz and Joseph Beltz bottles.

Rick


----------

